# cowboy shot up with indian arrows- help!



## earlyss (Sep 25, 2008)

hi guys- for halloween this year i am wearing a full cowboy costume but i want my chest to be filled with bloody arrows as if i had been shot up by indians. (this was done on a Roseanne halloween episode once and i thought it was awesome). I assume I will have to put the shirt on then run the ends of the arrows into it and into a block of foam or something that is attached to my chest, but that sounds sort of cheap and like it might fall apart. any ideas? thanks guys-


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Why not make your arrows out of something light weight (i.e. large straws) and then find something you can wear under your clothes as a chest/back piece. Then take plastic dry wall anchors and insert into the straw. Attach the arrow to the under garment or costume using a screw from the underside of the costume. You may also want to use a washer on the head side of screw to give you more support.

Here's a pic of the anchors I'm referring to.









The arrows would be short but maybe you could do front and rear and have arrows going in and coming out.

Hot glue might even work for attaching something similar to your costume.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The arrows you probably want to use(make) are cheapie ones you can make from pieces of small diameter bamboo. You can probably score the bamboo at a garden supply place... they are often used as plant stakes/tie ups. They are hollow in the center and could be glued in place. You can put strips of cardstock on for the 3 strips of "feathers' on the arrows. I think a thin piece of foam core is your best bet for securing the arrows to your chest, but you might need to glue a piece of felt to the backside of the foam to make it more comfortable and to hold it together in case it cracks. Hot glue will melt the foam, so you might need to use Gorilla glue (etc.) or those super sticky Dap glue strips (they are like hot glue already on a strip of paper...you just stick the glue in place and peel off the backing.) I still don't think the foam core will be very comfortable for a party...hmmm..

I know: what about just gluing the arrows to a double thickness sheet of box cardboard?? That way, the backing won't break, and it will be comfortable?? You could probably just tape the sheet to your chest, using medical tape. (OW). Or put a tshirt on, and then duct tape the cardboard all around your chest (in an upper & lower band...like a big bra..LOL). 

This sounds like a great costume. Any arrow through the head??

d5


----------

